# Guardians of Honor (Tirion) suchen noch aktive Member



## Auriane76 (7. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir, die GoH (Tirion), sind ständig auf der Suche nach Dir.
Du spielst WoW gern/ alleine/ in Gruppe/ im Raid und das mit Spass dabei?
Dann ab zu uns  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  denn genau du könntest zu uns passen - und wir zu Dir!

Wir bieten ein recht frisches Forum, TS²-server, lustig-nette-fiese Leute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
jede Menge Spass (sei es beim Questen oder in Instanzen) und 
natürlich eine lockere Atmosphäre.
Gerne Neueinsteiger, gerne alle alter Egos und gerne alle Klassen.
Schaut einfach in unser Forum rein http://www.goh-tirion.de/index.php?site=news
Wenn Ihr Intresse habt schreibt doch unter Bewerbung ne kleine Info über euch.

Bis bald


----------

